# What is better for mining?



## Verbatim (Dec 10, 2017)

Hey Guys!

So i will ask a simple question what is better for mining 4x RX470 4GB or 2x GTX 1080 or GTX 1080 + GTX 1070 TI ?

Which GPUs will mine faster and more efficiently ? Thanks!


----------



## EdInk (Dec 10, 2017)

I've got my Asus Strix RX570 4G down to 86W on the core (can't tell what mem/board power is, not accounted for in GPU-Z) 29MH/s, ETH.

Best I've got on my GTX1080 on ZCash is 144W (GPU Power as per HWInfo) around 570h/s


----------



## trog100 (Dec 10, 2017)

i chose  1070 cards none of the options on your list.. my 8 x 1070 card rig pulls about 1200 watts from the wall and runs at 30 mhs per card.. i recon it makes about 23 dollars per day mining etherium.. i also run a 2 x 1070 desktop rig 24/7.. add another 5 dollars per day for that.. 

trog


----------



## verycharbroiled (Dec 14, 2017)

depends on what you mine. amd rx470/570  series is great for ethereum on a cost per card basis but for power efficiency the 1070ti is pretty boss, plus its better at other coins than the rx series. for sheer grunt the 1080ti pretty much rules but it sucks at ethereum, its better at other algos like zcash.


----------



## mrbudgie (Dec 14, 2017)

anyone know if a fury x is worth attempting mining with as fancy trying it but dont have a clue where to start haha


----------



## trog100 (Dec 14, 2017)

mrbudgie said:


> anyone know if a fury x is worth attempting mining with as fancy trying it but dont have a clue where to start haha



start a (what the f-ck do i do) newbie thread.. somebody will jump in..

you wont make much money but that dosnt matter..

trog


----------



## Amite (Dec 19, 2017)

How about this for a simple  question
Given  today's difficulty in Bitcoin - still trying to figure out such things
Not considering power and hardware cost.

What might a 1080 Ti net in in dollars over a 24 hour day?

What might a 580 8g ram net in in dollars over a 24 hour day?

)
ball park


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Dec 20, 2017)

Couple of quid


----------



## silkstone (Dec 20, 2017)

Amite said:


> How about this for a simple  question
> Given  today's difficulty in Bitcoin - still trying to figure out such things
> Not considering power and hardware cost.
> 
> ...



Right now a 1080ti will get you around $7-8 a day on ZEC. I'm not sure about a 580 as I don't really do ETH on mine.


----------



## trog100 (Dec 20, 2017)

currently a pair of 1070 cards is pulling in 7 dollars per day mining eth on nanopool.. figures from my own desktop machine.. 30 mhs per card.. 60 mhs in total.. 

trog


----------

